# Los microfonos electret tienen polaridad?



## Fantasma (Feb 18, 2006)

Hola

tal vez la pregunta sea estupida, pero soy un principiante.

Tengo un circuito que utiliza un microfono etectret y aparecen los simbolos +/- a los lados del simbolo del microfono.  Compré uno y al momento de montarlo en la placa, me encontre con la sorpresa de que no tenia marca alguna.  Como es demasiado pequeño temo estropearlo haciendo pruebas.

En se deben conectar de una forma determinada???  pude observar que uno de sus terminales, está unido a la envoltura metalica.

Gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 18, 2006)

Correcto, estos microfonos tienen polaridad.



> ...pude observar que uno de sus terminales, está unido a la envoltura metalica.



Ese terminal unido a la envoltura es el terminal negativo.

Saludos.


----------



## Leds Cuellar (Ene 5, 2012)

Un favor, si conecto el microfono con polaridad invertida,¿puedo malograr el microfono ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2012)

Leds Cuellar dijo:


> Un favor, si conecto el microfono con polaridad invertida,¿puedo malograr el microfono ?



No          creo      .


----------



## vistroni (Ene 5, 2012)

No pasa nada, la corriente es ínfima, así que no hay problema. Voltéalo y te funciona perfecto.


----------

